# Adding apn in aokp



## badrsj (Mar 30, 2012)

I have aokp milestone 2 running on Verizon galaxy note 2. I want to run a t-mobile SIM in this ROM and device. How can I add apn. I haven't found flashing apn editor to work. Apn global doesn't work. In beans ROM thus was just a matter of switching the SIM, it already had apn info in it. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## badrsj (Mar 30, 2012)

Crickets

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## badrsj (Mar 30, 2012)

I am writing to update this topic - I went ahead and placed the T-Mo SIM in the Verizon G-Note 2.

The "Add APN Menu" was then unlocked and I was able to add the needed APNs.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

